# Riverside, CA



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

Near Lk. Mathews/Perris CA. Are there any LYS? And or some crochet get togethers? We will be here until just after Christmas. Then we are heading down the road to Jonesboro, LA for our Grandson's second birthday on January 16th.

Debbie originally from WA currently in SoCal
Chilling in our RV and crocheting


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

There used to be 2 yarn shops, one in Temecula/Murrieta and one in Corona but both closed in the past several months. I'm aware of 2 yarn shops in Riverside, one at the Brockton Arcade called Designer Hand Knits and another called Knitting with Sandra. If you locate others, let me know.


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

The two yarn shops in Riverside, ca are really one shop. Sandra is a very knowledgeable woman. There always are ladies in the store knitting or crocheting their projects. Just sitting there and enjoying each others companying while they are having fun. If you make it to the shop have a great time.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Check online for stitch n bitch, they get together several times a week.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

There's a brand new Hobby Lobby in Temecula.


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

There's a Michaels on Cajalco which is the road to Lake Matthews. It's on Cajalco & the 15 fwy in the Crossroads Shopping Center. 

There's a LYS in Corona on 6th St.

STORE LOCATION
1690 WEST 6TH STREET
CORONA, CA 92882

PHONE
P 9517380076
F 9515209804

HOURS
Tuesday-Friday 10AM-6PM
Saturday 10AM-5PM
Closed Sunday & Monday
Here's the info for the one in Riverside:
Designer Hand Knits
6850 Brockton #102
Riverside, CA 92506
951.275.9711


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

The 2 yarn shops in Riverside are 2 separate shops. Each shop has a nice selection of yarns and patterns. 

Sandra Ortega owns Knitting with Sandra; there's a nice big table in the shop which always seems to be filled with nice people working on projects and being helpful. Sandra teaches and is available for one-on-one instruction by appointment. 

Nancy Takano owns Designer Hand Knits; her shop also has a table for people who want to work on projects, there are very helpful staff, and opportunities to take classes and/or set up a private class.


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

WOW! Thanks! That is really helpful. Our Family here in SoCal doesn't crochet or knit, so they have no idea where anything is when it comes to yarn.


----------



## dianamite (Mar 23, 2011)

Also check out www.knit-university.com and www.murrietavilleyarns.com


----------



## ladybostons (Sep 17, 2011)

dianamite said:


> Also check out www.knit-university.com and www.murrietavilleyarns.com


Hey, thanks....I will check it out.


----------

